

Ask HN: Advice needed re: adsense vs. adbrite - endlessvoid94

I built a site with a few friends over the weekend and it's getting some significant traffic.  I'd like to maximize as much as possible, and I'd heard that Adbrite was a better choice than adsense, so I went with that.<p>2 days later, I've made 2.75 from 20 clicks in adbrite.  a friend with a blog using adsense has 3 clicks and has the same profit we do.<p>am i doing something wrong? or does adbrite really suck?  i heard that you need to somehow optimize and select ads in adbrite, but I wanted confirmation from someone on HN with solid experience.<p>btw the website is http://www.thathigh.com<p>thanks
======
Travis
Well, you're going to see drastically different numbers depending on content.
The CPC ranges from pennies to around $50 for specific ads. So you can't make
any sort of comparison between your site and your friend's.

I recommend that you just run a/b tests. Is there a reason why you don't want
to switch to adsense for a week? Then just compare your numbers and go with
whatever is better.

